# حصريا ملفات باوربوينت التدريب علي اسئله امتحانات ال icdl لل7 موديولات



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

*سلام و نعمه المسيح مع الكل 

حصريا لمنتدي الكنيسه 

ملفات باور بوينت للتدريب علي اسئله امتحانات ال icdl في ال 7 موديولات 

رائعه و مفيده جدا لكل من يريد الحصول علي شهاده ال icdl 

مرفوع علي اكثر من سيرفر 

size : 33 mb

+++++++++++++++

http://rapidshare.com/files/380931922/__JESUS_SERVANT___ARABCHURCH.COMLast_Exams_ICDL.rar

او 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P4Z6JOPF

او 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b156a18/n/_JESUS_SERVANT_ARABCHURCH.COMLast_Exams_ICDL.rar

او

http://www.4shared.com/file/erP3RA3M/yommixcom.html

او 

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ykvd0ijt4



** صلوا من اجلي 

+ jesus servant +

++++++

ملحوظه : لمن لا يمتلك برنامج اوفيس لعرض الملفات يمكنه تنزيل برنامج

 powerpoint viewer



تم تجديد الراوبط الصحيحه بتاريه 2010 / 4/ 27

 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

بيطلعلى كلام غريب كده

مؤشرات الجودة التعليمية 

بس مفيش حاجة تخص ال icdl


​


----------



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

*شوفتي بقي ربنا بيدبر 

شكرا علي مرورك 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2010)

جيسوس سيرفنت

مفيش حاجة بتنزل بينزلى كلام غريب كده

التربية والتعليم والجودة فى المدارس​


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جيسوس سيرفنت
> 
> مفيش حاجة بتنزل بينزلى كلام غريب كده
> 
> التربية والتعليم والجودة فى المدارس​



*ازاي يا تاسوني انا رافع ملفات الباور بوينت الخاصه بالأمتحانات *

*عموما جاري التأكد منها تاني *
​


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

*سلام و نعمه تاسوني انا نزلت الملف من الروابط اللي انا رافعها و بالتحديد من الرابيد شير و لقيت الملفات موجوده عادي و حتي دي صوره للملف بعد اما نزلته عادي 







*


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

*تم الرفع علي سيرفر الميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ytnmgzonnzd

*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2010)

تمام يا جيسوس 

نزل

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمام يا جيسوس
> 
> نزل
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​



*عفوا يا تاسوني اي خدمه 

لكن ياتري المشكله من عندي ولا كانت من عندك الأني اتأكدت من الروابط كلها 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2010)

> عفوا يا تاسوني اي خدمه
> 
> لكن ياتري المشكله من عندي ولا كانت من عندك الأني اتأكدت من الروابط كلها



مش عارفة انا نزلت معايا بالميديا فير بس

مش عارفة باقى الروابط بايزة من عندى ولا من عندك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## meero (27 أبريل 2010)

انا حملت الموضوع بس لاقيته مقال عن المناخ التربوى


----------



## MATTEW (27 أبريل 2010)

meero قال:


> انا حملت الموضوع بس لاقيته مقال عن المناخ التربوى



*غريبه انا هحاول ارفعه علي رابط اخر *
​


----------



## MATTEW (27 أبريل 2010)

*تم تجديد الراوبط *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tonyturboman (18 يوليو 2010)

جارى التحميل
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

